# Laser Rangefinders



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

I am looking at buying the Nikon Laser 600 any info on this one or others would be appreciated
Cyndi


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

bushnell makes a nice model you can use one handed. nikon products are nice also. 
howard


----------



## WC87 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Rangefinder*

I have been extremely happy with my Bushnell Yardage Pro Scout. One-handed operation, water-resistant to a point. Would hesitate to use it in a downpour. Although I haven't tried it - the Legend (more $$) is supposed to be waterproof, with the same one-handed operation


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I also have a Bushnell Yardage Pro Scout and have been very happy with it.

Buck


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I have the Bushnell Yardage Pro 500 and am pleased with the results. A buddy has the Nikon version and I'd have to say that if I had to pick one or the other, I'd take the Nikon.


----------

